# Raspberry Leaf Tea - how much?



## spudly (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello,

I'm now 37 weeks pregnant and started with my first cup of raspberry leaf tea today.  I just wondered how much I should be drinking per day to get the maximum effectiveness.  The packet says do not drink more than 3 cup fulls a day, but I'm sure I've read somewhere that they recommend pregnant ladies should drink 4 a day?

Many thanks

Spudly


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As far as I know, 3 should be ok.  It may be all you can tolerate, as it's supposed to be unpleasant! There are capsules that you can buy if it tastes too bad for 3 cups!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I would think 3-4 cups ok a day.  Usually you take it from 34 weeks so you are a little late starting!!  Good luck

Jan


----------



## spudly (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for your advice ladies.

Interesting you mention 34 weeks, as that's what my friend said (she had her baby in Jan) but my MW at the ante-natal class said don't start until 37 weeks.  Maybe they just err on the side of caution in our neck of the woods!

Thanks again,

Spudly
xxx


----------

